# Rogers tracks stolen iPhones right??



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well my stupid friend bought an iPhone off Kijiji a few days ago. Hes bragging to me about the awesome deal he got. So I ask him about it and it turns out that the deal is too good to be true. I guess we don't know for sure, but I'm guessing that it most likely is. l told him it must be stolen since he bought it off a 16 year old. But he said he's going to just put his SIM card in it and use it.

I then told him that rogers will probably track the serial number and disable it on him anyway. But he doesn't believe me.

Is it just me, or is he going to get arrested by using this iPhone which is (probably) stolen?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How much did your friend pay, what is the phone's condition, which model is it, and what did it come with?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Possession of stolen property can't get him in trouble unless _he knows for a fact_ the iPhone is stolen but refuses to turn it in to the proper authorities. If all you have is suspicion without evidence, your friend isn't in trouble.

If you PM me the Serial Number, I can review its history and see if anyone reported the device as stolen or lost with Apple.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

well I dont have the serial number. but he paid $150 for a 16GB 3G with no accessories. not even the charger.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

PS2: I don't think Rogers tracks stolen iPhones, either. That isn't their job.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

$150 doesn't seem all that low to me, isn't that the price they sold the remaining new 16GB 3G stock for after the 3GS came out, sure it comes with the baggage of a contract, but when you are selling your phone 2nd hand that is effectively your competition's price($99 for the 8GB), unless you can find some poor unfortunate soul stuck in a contract with the devil... oh wait that's just how I feel about my phone company, almost reminds me of the old Steve Jobs quote about itunes for windows being like giving a glass of water to someone in hell(windows), except the iphone is the glass of water and I had to go to hell to get it (sign up with Rogers/Fido). Ok rant over


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well everyone on Kijiji seems to want over $300 for their 16GB iphones.

Maybe its not stolen?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Rogers only tracks phones stolen from their supply chain, otherwise they encourage device theft from end-users because that usually results in an immediate commitment extension or unsubsidized handset sale. 

There is an international blacklist of stolen devices known as CEIR. Rogers deliberately chooses to exclude devices stolen from end users from this database, while including those stolen from their supply chain.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

thegoat54 said:


> Well everyone on Kijiji seems to want over $300 for their 16GB iphones.
> 
> Maybe its not stolen?


No, for $150 chances are its stolen. Your friend should do the right thing and go to Apple/Rogers and ask them to see if it's been reported stolen. If he doesn't do this quickly you should do the right thing and see that he gets this done.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If it's not stolen, it could be someone's lost phone. $150 is pretty low... 

Rogers isn't going to track it and your friend isn't going to get arrested. It's up to him and his conscience if he want to try to track down the original owner.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya. I'll tell him to ask Rogers. I'll let you guys know if he does. and if he does. What Rogers says . . .


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Well he can always throw his SIM in and see what Rogers says. $150 does seem fairly low though. Can't wait to hear what Rogers has to say about it, if anything.

Sad that they don't seem to care about stolen phones unless it was stolen from them. :yikes:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Mckitrick said:


> Well he can always throw his SIM in and see what Rogers says. $150 does seem fairly low though. Can't wait to hear what Rogers has to say about it, if anything.
> 
> Sad that they don't seem to care about stolen phones unless it was stolen from them. :yikes:


It's not that they don't care (well, probably not) it's that they only track their own IMEIs. And until a little while ago, they didn't even do that. Anybody can report a phone stolen, so there isn't much to stop some people from selling a phone and then reporting it this way. What should Rogers or Apple do then? (Get a receipt when you buy stuff, even from the ehMac classifieds or craigslist or kijiji.)

BUT as above, Apple keeps a record of those reported lost or stolen.

"See what Rogers says." So you're advocating keeping a stolen/lost phone? Hope this doesn't happen to you.


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I'm going to try and get him to see if its stolen. But if he says no, I'm not going to hound him about it. I'm not his mother, just his drinking buddy. . .


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

thegoat54 said:


> Well I'm going to try and get him to see if its stolen. But if he says no, I'm not going to hound him about it. I'm not his mother, just his drinking buddy. . .


slip him a roofie and get the serial number


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

thegoat54 said:


> Well I'm going to try and get him to see if its stolen. But if he says no, I'm not going to hound him about it. I'm not his mother, just his drinking buddy. . .


You might want to keep your phone in your pocket then, when you go drinking with your buddy. It's always good advice anyways...


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I don't have an iPhone so if anyone wants to steal my 3 year old Sony Ericson . . . .

Besides, it didn't even occour to him it could be stolen until I slapped him in the face for being a dummy.

Then the pieces fell into place. I'll talk to him tonight . . .


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Lars said:


> Possession of stolen property can't get him in trouble unless _he knows for a fact_ the iPhone is stolen but refuses to turn it in to the proper authorities. If all you have is suspicion without evidence, your friend isn't in trouble.


Legally, he won't get into trouble. If the phone was ever tracked to him, the police could take his phone away and give it back to the original owner.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

If it was sold without a charger / cable then I would be pretty safe in guessing it to be stolen... sure it's nice to have a second cable but it's sketchy...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Legally, he won't get into trouble. If the phone was ever tracked to him, the police could take his phone away and give it back to the original owner.


Possession of stolen goods. Probably not much trouble, but is he's busted for something else and has to prove that the stuff he has on him is his, and this winds up being reported as stolen...


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

find the serial, and do what Lars said...

Morgan


----------



## thegoat54 (Nov 20, 2007)

I asked him for the serial this afternoon. I told him that someone online could look it up to see if it was indeed stolen. But he came back with:

"They'll probably take the serial and block it on the system or something . . ." so case closed, he doesn't want me to have it checked. 

We'll never know for sure I guess . . .


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> "See what Rogers says." So you're advocating keeping a stolen/lost phone? Hope this doesn't happen to you.


I'm not sure that "see what Rogers says" equates to me advocating that he keep a lost/stolen phone. 

Thanks for not wanting it to happen to me though. I hope it doesn't happen to you either.


----------

